

Bing practicing Chinese censorship globally - pessimizer
https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2014/feb/bing-practicing-chinese-censorship-globally

======
kfogel
The fact that Microsoft responded with "no comment" is very disturbing -- I
would have hoped for an unconditional denial, and the fact that they
apparently didn't give one is significant.

~~~
EpicEng
Perhaps the person he asked is being prudent as they don't have all of the
facts yet.

